# MN OPEN AUG 3-4 2013 50 meter shoot.



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

:RockOn:
THIS IS GOING TO BE BIG MONY . BIG DRAWINGS BIG FUN AND GOOD FOOD.Dont forget this one its well worth the trip . for more info contact me bob christle at 612-221-5220. there will be more info comeing soon . thanks your friend and shooten budy bob.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Where? I may be up that way on vacation.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

central mn. foly mn zip code 56357


----------



## HOYT_ARCHER_23 (Jan 22, 2009)

Whats the entry fee?


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Lord willing, I`ll be there. Walleye fishing is great on Mille Lacs just 45 minutes drive away.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

mony class is $125 trophy class $30each class pays and trophys to tenth place.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Bob - 

I had to edit your post, I did that instead of deleting it.
Pro Sanctioning has not yet been applied for, you cannot advertise it as an NFAA Pro Sanctioned Event unless it is.
I know you plan on it, we spoke about it tonight...Once that is complete we can change the heading back.

Thanks

Chuck Cooley
NFAA Pro Chair


----------



## golf assassin (Feb 19, 2009)

Chuck sent P.M.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Any one that helps setup or with the shoot eats free.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Any card carry pro that shows up a day early to help set up gets free food and drinks all weekend long. Please let me know since we only need a few to help.The date would be Aug 2nd. Please watch upcoming posts, flyer will be coming soon.


----------

